# SMB/AFP vs FTP



## Shurikn (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une différence extrêmement flagrante de vitesse de transfert entre ces trois protocoles. 
Testé en Wi-Fi en réseau local (LAN) sur mon serveur de fichiers depuis un Mac Mini.

Fichier de 300Mo
FTP: moins de 2 min. (moyenne 2.7Mo/s)
AFP et SMB: plus de 40 min

J'ai testé avec un PC depuis un lecteur réseau (monté en net use) et pour le même fichier il lui faut 8min.

Visiblement il y a un souci là. 
Est-ce que certain ont déjà testé?

++ §hu


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir

Pour info, je viens de tester le transfert entre deux Macs Minis d'un fichier de 273 Mo partagé via AFP puis via FTP, au travers d'un réseau Ethernet RJ45 à 100Mb/s puis au travers d'un réseau sans fil à 54Mb/s maxi (débit réel fluctuant) via un point d'accès Wifi-G distant.

Les transferts AFP et FTP en Ethernet ont pris 32", soit une moyenne de 8,5Mo/s.
Les transfert AFP et FTP en Wifi-G ont pris environ 8'20", soit une moyenne de 0,55Mo/s.

J'ai pratiqué d'autres tests avec une activité plus importante sur le réseau, et créé des situations où le réseau a été amené à se reconfigurer dynamiquement. Les temps de transferts effectivement réalisés n'ont été que légèrement plus longs. En revanche, le temps de transfert annoncé au départ était nettement plus élevé, dépassant même les 45 minutes.


----------



## Shurikn (24 Mai 2011)

Un grand merci pour tes tests  ! 

Qu'entends-tu par des situations ou le réseau est amené à se reconfiguré dynamiquement? 
Mes clients (Mac Mini, Iphone et PC) sont en DHCP et bien entendu le serveur en IP Fixe mais a aucun moment ils n'ont besoin de se reconfiguré si ce n'est lors de la négociation du bail.

Donc de ton côté tu n'as aucune différence de performance entre le protocole AFP et FTP? 
Très étrange tout ça... chez moi les différences sont phénoménales!

Encore un grand merci pour ces tests!

++ §hu


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mai 2011)

Shurikn a dit:


> Qu'entends-tu par des situations ou le réseau est amené à se reconfiguré dynamiquement?


Mon réseau local contient des parties redondantes, ce qui fait que les données transmises entre deux machines peuvent emprunter des routes différentes. Lorsque ces routes sont modifiées, les appareils du réseau réclament un temps d'adaptation qui affecte le début des transmissions immédiatement consécutives.

C'est notamment ce qui se passe chaque fois que je force les données à emprunter un chemin différent entre deux machines (ici pour passer du Wifi au câble Ethernet, et réciproquement) et lorsqu'une nouvelle machine (un PC en l'occurence) se connecte au réseau. Une fois la situation établie, les performances redeviennent normales.


Pourrais-tu préciser de quel support provient ton fichier de 300Mo (disque système, partition secondaire, disque externe, en HFS+, en FAT, en NTFS) ? Lors de tes tests, tous tes partages (FTP, AFP, SMB) restent-ils actifs en même temps, ou bien n'en laisses-tu qu'un seul en fonctionnement ? Les autres clients du réseau (Iphone ...) étaient-ils connectés à ce moment ?


----------



## Shurikn (24 Mai 2011)

Ok, donc cela confirme mon problème avec les deux protocoles AFP et SMB!

Bon je vais checker dans ce sens!

++ §hu


----------

